# Spindrift 1/32 Scale ?



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey moebius,any future plans for a larger *SPINDRIFT* ? 1/32 or 1/24 scale ?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ditto question/request, with a nice, detailed interior and an openable hatch. :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Don't forget to add the crew battling a giant insect,if possible.What is the scale of the P.L. Land of the Giants crew and snake anyway.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The LotG snake is actually full scale, 1:1.
The crew SHOULD be 6" tall (1/12) then, but they're actually somewhere around 1/32.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, storywise, the crew and passengers were 1:1 scale, and the giants were 12:1 scale while in true Irwin Allen fashion, the props were 12:1 scale, 8:1 scale, 32:1 scale, etc., depending on the scene being filmed. :jest:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

They were also 1:18 scale and even 1:48 when they had to fit inside a camera.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No plans at this time. It may happen in the future, but too many other things going on. Keep watching!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> No plans at this time. It may happen in the future, but too many other things going on. Keep watching!


Definitely something to look forward to. Personally, I'm hoping for a new Jupiter II as a companion model to the other Lost in Space models with a single piece upper hull, no cap like the polar lights model.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Old_McDonald said:


> Definitely something to look forward to. Personally, I'm hoping for a new Jupiter II as a companion model to the other Lost in Space models with a single piece upper hull, no cap like the polar lights model.


I have encounterd feelings...:freak:

On one side, a better J-2, more accurate to the original TV show, that could imply a bigger model (1:48), compared to the actual 1:60 from PL, with both decks, could be a dream...

The two decks are a must, otherwise better call it Gemini XII and think to promote the "model from the first unaired pilot" or something like that... The two decks were one of the appeals of the PL model, even though was not fully accurate and the after-market companies had a lot of accesories to do, plus the improvements made by several great modelers (look at the CultTvMan webpage!!) (and with full respect for all the forum modelers, of course

On the other hand... bigger... better... more expensive... hard to create the molds... and the size...

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! :freak:

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibiltes".- Spock_


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I have to think the Jupiter 2 would be an unlikely choice for Moebius because of how recently the PL kit was released. Granted there are problems with the PL kit but for the most part it plugged the hole that existed for modelers for years because there had never been an injection-molded kit of the craft that was remotely accurate (or domestically available). The general outline and the size of the PL kit is sufficient to please the majority of modelers out there for whom a circular kit over 12" in diameter simply takes up too much shelf space. And there is no way to put out a kit that renders the upper and lower deck inhabitable by beings of the same height without playing havoc with the ship's dimensions as clearly shown on the TV series. 

I always wondered about the claim that Aurora never produced the Jupiter 2 because they thought the design too boring...but they then went ahead and produced the 1940ish flying saucer from The Invaders...


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm really hoping for a J-2. Moebius has the license now and it'd be a shame to have the chariot and pod without the ship. I wouldn't want it as big as PL's C57D due to display room limitations but a better engineered and accurate model is really desired. The PL kit is not available except on eBay and I'd like one with all of the windows and viewports opened instead of just indentations in the hull. There aren't hardly "any" flying saucer kits available and it'd be a nice change of pace from the multitude of star trek kits.

I"m waiting for the Seaview, Spindrift as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

abacero said:


> _"There's always possibiltes".- Spock_


Aside from Spock not using a contraction when he said that, he also never would have used the _wrong _contraction. The quote is "*There are* always possibilities."


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

YES, A larger than Polar Lights jupiter 2 in scale with the new moebius space pod and chariot with crew figures accurate upper deck and perhaps a scrimm detail for the lower viewport to simulate a lower deck BUT, a detailed upper deck without the top lid ( and seam )that comes off like polar lights. just a way to remove the upper hull half as one piece while leaving the upper deck inplace for viewing the interior.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

You read what Dave Metzger said about a 1/24, 18"-wide flying sub. A 1/24 Jupiter 2 would be _30"_ in diameter, *and* y'all are clamoring for a one-piece hull... :lol:

Technical and cost considerations notwithstanding, by making the chariot and pod in 1/24 scale, Moebius has created a demand for a 1/24 Jupiter 2. Perhaps, a lower volume technique, such as pressure molding(which gives the modeler something closer to an injection molded kit,) could be used.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/24. Is. Too. Big. For. Anything. But. Small. Vehicles.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

abacero said:


> I have encounterd feelings...:freak:
> 
> On one side, a better J-2, more accurate to the original TV show, that could imply a bigger model (1:48), compared to the actual 1:60 from PL, with both decks, could be a dream...
> 
> ...


Hello,

I would like to see a new, more accurate Jupiter 2, but I have also posted in the past of my personal interest in a Gemini XII model kit. I would like to see an accurate Gemini XII at 12 inches in diameter (a true companion to the PL Jupiter II), maybe along with the launch towers and the launch cradle/gantry in the same kit or as a separate kit. I like your idea of calling it the "model from the unaired pilot", but it could also be called the pilot Jupiter II, because the Gemini XII footage was used in the aired pilot. Not to sound negative, but I seriously doubt a Gemini XII model would be done, however it is a valid suggestion. You need to consider that PL had released the original Enterprise with an option to build two pilot versions and a production version! A Gemini XII model is not a way out suggestion at all.

A Gemini XII in model kit form would have wonderful potential for builders: display in a launch complex setting (if it were possible to have the other components as models), display next to the PL Jupiter 2, or display in a crash site for those who want to build one and display only the top portion of the Gemini.

A Gemini XII really is "accurate" as well: it had no lower level (perhaps an area for storage?), and therefore would be cannot as they say...

Is anyone interested in the Gemini XII and the launch facility as a model?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> ...1/24. Is. Too. Big...


Not everyone wants a model that'll fit on _your_ shelf, John.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

John P said:


> Aside from Spock not using a contraction when he said that, he also never would have used the _wrong _contraction. The quote is "*There are* always possibilities."


Thanks, John!!! :thumbsup:

Best Regards,

Alberto

_"There ARE always possibilities" .- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> A Gemini XII in model kit form would have wonderful potential for builders: display in a launch complex setting (if it were possible to have the other components as models), display next to the PL Jupiter 2, or display in a crash site for those who want to build one and display only the top portion of the Gemini.
> ...



I'm on it!!!!!:thumbsup:

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

toyroy said:


> Not everyone wants a model that'll fit on _your_ shelf...


Just for the record: why the PL C-57D, as huge as it is, is a hot commodity on eBay and you can buy it there for over $200 bucks??  

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

JPhil123 said:


> ...consider that PL had released the original Enterprise with an option to build two pilot versions and a production version! A Gemini XII model is not a way out suggestion at all...


The Enterprise only needed _small_ alternate parts. The Gemini XII hull varies from the Jupiter 2 hull. (Not to mention that the hulls of the various Jupiter 2 miniatures varied from each other, from the full-size mock up, and the interior/exterior set!)

So, it would be like a kit that built either a '66 Beetle, or a '72 Eldorado.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And very few people want a model that won't fit on ANY shelf.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

JPhil123 said:


> ...I would like to see an accurate Gemini XII at 12 inches in diameter (a true companion to the PL Jupiter II), maybe along with the launch towers and the launch cradle/gantry in the same kit or as a separate kit...
> 
> ...Is anyone interested in the Gemini XII and the launch facility as a model?


I'd _definitely_ like an injection-molded kit of the launch pad and gantries, to fit the Polar Lights J-2! (I am aware there is a nice garage kit of the launch pad available; don't know about the tracked gantries, though.) Such a Moebius kit should be build-to-fit to accomodate _any_ 12" J-2 or G-12 model's lower hull geometry. And no, I wouldn't expect the launch site to fit on John's shelf... :devil: 

Perhaps, if a launch site kit were to sell, there just might be sufficient demand for a Gemini XII kit.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> And very few people want a model that won't fit on ANY shelf.


I've never met anyone so shelf-obsessed.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

toyroy said:


> The Enterprise only needed _small_ alternate parts. The Gemini XII hull varies from the Jupiter 2 hull. (Not to mention that the hulls of the various Jupiter 2 miniatures varied from each other, from the full-size mock up, and the interior/exterior set!)
> 
> So, it would be like a kit that built either a '66 Beetle, or a '72 Eldorado.


Hello!

You make a point that is very true. There are differences between both versions, and differences even between the various Jupiter 2 versions. My suggestions related to a pilot Jupiter 2/Gemini XII are based on personal preference, but are also based on the fact that the Jupiter 2 has been done as a model or vacuform and resin model previously. A pilot Jupiter 2 (Gemini XII) and launch complex would be something completely new as model kit. Some have posted interest in the version of the ship used in flying sequences as well, and this would be the Gemini XII...I always saw it as a separate model. 

Jim


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

JPhil123 said:


> ...A pilot Jupiter 2 (Gemini XII) and launch complex would be something completely new as model kit...


Well, in the interest of full disclosure, there _was_ Lunar's kit: 

http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Mercha..._Code=L&Product_Code=SF072&Category_Code=TRTS

But, we're talking half the size of the Polar Lights J-2, here.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> I've never met anyone so shelf-obsessed.


:lol:


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

toyroy said:


> Well, in the interest of full disclosure, there _was_ Lunar's kit:
> 
> http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Mercha..._Code=L&Product_Code=SF072&Category_Code=TRTS
> 
> But, we're talking half the size of the Polar Lights J-2, here.


Hi,
I stand corrected...I almost forgot about this LM kit. I considered buying it many years ago, but passed on it and (I think) I bought another 16 1/2 Jupiter 2 from LM instead. It does look nice. 
Jim


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

toyroy said:


> I'd _definitely_ like an injection-molded kit of the launch pad and gantries, to fit the Polar Lights J-2! (I am aware there is a nice garage kit of the launch pad available; don't know about the tracked gantries, though.) Such a Moebius kit should be build-to-fit to accomodate _any_ 12" J-2 or G-12 model's lower hull geometry. And no, I wouldn't expect the launch site to fit on John's shelf... :devil:
> 
> Perhaps, if a launch site kit were to sell, there just might be sufficient demand for a Gemini XII kit.


toyroy, the launch gantry kit that Henry ( G-12 ) makes & sells is for the polar lights Jupiter 2/ Gemini 12 and is a VERY high quality & accurate launch gantry. I have mine and I am very Impressed with the quality Henry designed into it. pictures soon !


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I thought this thread was about the Spindrift??


Anyhoo, 1/32 scale is about the same size as the Lunar Models Spindrift.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*thank you beatle paul and amen !..........
it is very seldom that I do make any post(s) for the reason you pointed out beatle paul....as people always get off track !.........I too would like a larger and more accurate scalle jupiter 2 and appreciate everyone's enthusiasm,....but this thread is about the SPINDRIFT, so can we please stick to that topic ?


thanx
rmc*


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'd just like to join the chorus of those wishing to see a 1/32 Spindrift. In the wake of the PL Jupiter 2 and the upcoming Seaview, Space Pod, and Chariot kits, it would be the only notable Irwin Allen vehicle not to have been given a solid post-Aurora, injection-molded update. Assuming sales are decent for the other models mentioned the Spindrift would certainly seem a logical subject for Moebius to tackle (especially now that Lunar Models has folded).


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And followed by a similar scale styrene Proteus!

Huzz


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Carson Dyle said:


> I'd just like to join the chorus of those wishing to see a 1/32 Spindrift. In the wake of the PL Jupiter 2 and the upcoming Seaview, Space Pod, and Chariot kits, it would be the only notable Irwin Allen vehicle not to have been given a solid post-Aurora, injection-molded update. Assuming sales are decent for the other models mentioned the Spindrift would certainly seem a logical subject for Moebius to tackle (especially now that Lunar Models has folded).



Hello...

Yes, sorry to go off topic. I would really like to see a new Spindrift model...1/32nd scale would be just fine, but even a smaller one would be OK, so long as it was accurate.

Jim


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Off topic? .....could be much worse....it could have gone to poodle breeding or Elvis sightings? 

*1/32 scale is PERFECT for the Spindrift! *

Here is my Lunar Spindrift ( for those who have not seen it before ) I custom scratched the interior. It's about 16" in length and 1/35 I believe.

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00027.html


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Such a truely awesome build; I'm as impressed with your work on that craft today as I was when I penned that e-mail to you and alerted Robert Vanderpool to your work. 
If and when Frank comes out with a Spindrift, I hope that he'll honor you by allowing you to build the first one! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

THANK YOU!  and yes THAT WOULD BE A DELIGHT and a HONOR! 

I had help from a tech who worked on the sound stage during the filming of the show and from the person who drew up the plans for Lunars interior.

Yes like the Flying sub...the Spindrift in styrene at 1/32 scale and more accurate would be a major breakthrough in scale models.

If Chitty, Moon bus, Proteus and finally the BIG ONE the Nautilus get released in Styrene I believe that there will be plenty of us baby boomer modelers that will rest in peace.

Which leads to a interesting question....will it be like ancient Egypt for some of us? buried with jars filled with model piant, number eleven blades, glue and sanding sticks?.....thats ok but PLEASE don't pull what little brains I have left out with a wire! :drunk:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

AMEN TROY !!! great work as usual, makes me want to go find one to put in line for a build.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not ancient Egypt, but ancient Troy!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Great Spindrift, Troy! :thumbsup:

As for scale, Brent Gair used three different drawings, which showed the full-scale Spindrift length ranging between 48'-53'. For an assumed 50' length:

1/48 would be 12.5";
1/32 would be 18.75";
1/24 would be 25";
1/18 would be 33.33".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hmmm. I'd have to vote for the 1/48 then. 1/32 might be pushing the limits of affordable producibility and sales potential.


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

*1/32 Spindrift*

If and when Frank decides to move on a 1/32 Spindrift (or larger), he will have access to original studio prints, a cast of the original filming model, and the original molds. Yes these exist, and are available to him for reference. So if it ever happens, it will be an incredibly faithful and accurate kit.

There are a number of private collectors out there who have been, and are going to continue assisting Moebius with their line of kits. Fortunately (for all of us), many of them do work or have connections to the film industry, plus they're fans too. 

Here's Hoping!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words gents! 

1/48? is way too small! thats close to the Aurora scale...NO WAY!!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Hmmm. I'd have to vote for the 1/48 then. 1/32 might be pushing the limits of affordable producibility and sales potential.


Didn't Chocks make a chewable Spindrift vitamin in 1/48 scale?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A 12.5" chewable vitamin?! :freak:

I dunno, Fluke, I measure the Aurora on at 9.5" over the tailfin. 1/48 would sill be 3" longer. But 1/32 isn't _too_-too big.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

toyroy said:


> Didn't Chocks make a chewable Spindrift vitamin in 1/48 scale?


 
Naw, that's was a 20th Century Fox Proteus, there was only one made, and it was devoured by a bird.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks John, I must admit 12.5 is better.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I would definitely vote for 1/32, even if it means getting a bigger shelf!

Wayne


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so think about this...

30 inches.....mmmmmm!

OK, all the parts are 1/3 segments. That way the lower level landing gear and symetric 1/3 lower level, each with a gear well and landing gear leg, etc. The upper should still be the option of the open top, but make sure it fits w/out seam. The upper hull didn't change during the show, but year 2 and 3's model had the fatter bottom for the Pod. The model should have BOTH lower hulls. I think the gear will work in either, and since only one set of gear seems to have survived, I'll assume it worked in both. It should be the SPFX or "Hero" interior, just the 4 figures and the scrimm. The landing gear retraction sequence requires the footpad doors to open FIRST, and close LAST. I wonder how you can do something like that with a plastic model though. Anyway, I think an interior as an aftermarket item in 2 styles. 1 with 1 chair at the console and no lower level, and a full level version with 2 chairs and lower level window frame kit. WORKING gear is pretty much NOT gonna happen with JUST a plastic kit. Remember that the full scale jupiter 2 with gear and the SPFX model have different gear well details. Full scale has the circles, but the 4 foot model has non identical sides! The Fusion core seemed to get smaller as the ship became pregnant with the Pod. Gotta have the FINS too!!


Ok.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought we were talking about the Spindrift here :lol:

btw, a 30" J2 with only the scrimm behind the windshield? What the heck? With all that space to make a full, accurate interior? Sorry, but that's kinda nuts.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So, with mis-matched door sizes and all, how do you reconcile a 48 foot interior with a 60-75 foot Diameter SPFX hull? The exterior models were never in scale with live action stuff. This IS Irwin Allen we're talking about. You can't make an 'accurate' interior using the Hero's hull shape/scale. 

I have a better idea.
Make model of the straight sided studio SET Jupiter 2. You CAN put an accurate interior in that.

You just can't reconcile the Jupiter 2 Hero and Set into the same scale.

Look at the set interior from the front window. Does that look like the Hero? NO. OK, does what you can see inside look like what Lunar models, Polar Lights etc have done as interiors?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I suspect you're one of the _very _few poeple who care this much. Or who even KNOW this stuff!

And if Irwin didn't care, why should we angst over it?

I suspect if someone made a J2 that looked like the space-flight model on the outside, and fit the interior set into it as best they could, Irwin would say either "Good job!" or "So what?" The _last _thing he'd do is get all upset over it 'cause it didn't match any of the other 5 different-looking models.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Y3a said:


> I have a better idea.
> Make model of the straight sided studio SET Jupiter 2. You CAN put an accurate interior in that.


That's a neat idea. I'd buy that. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> That's a neat idea. I'd buy that. :thumbsup:


ME to


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> ...I have a better idea. Make model of the straight sided studio SET Jupiter 2...


That'd be one big, costly set of plastic funnels. :lol:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Moebius said:


> No plans at this time. It may happen in the future, but too many other things going on. Keep watching!


I think That a LOG spindrift would be a great add-on to your classic
spaceship series. It is by far one of the most populat ships in Sci-Fi 
history and by the look of the way you do kit subjects I think an
offering MM would sell despite the fact that the subjects been 
done 2 or 3 times. Take a look around people are asking for it.

Also I think a LIS J2 and FV Proteus would not be a bad idea
either.

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Uh....that would be a really small Rattlesnake and too big for a pygmy. Trust me.



John P said:


> The LotG snake is actually full scale, 1:1.
> The crew SHOULD be 6" tall (1/12) then, but they're actually somewhere around 1/32.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Please refer to recent Seaview release sales...



John P said:


> Hmmm. I'd have to vote for the 1/48 then. 1/32 might be pushing the limits of affordable producibility and sales potential.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, at this point I think a Moebius _Spindrift_ kit is almost obligatory.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Definitley! I'd be obliged to buy a couple of 'em! And speaking only for myself, the bigger, the better.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Proteus is my pick.:thumbsup:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I think this Mother Earth is big enough for a 1/32 Spindrift and a FV Proteus in a decent scale, don't you think so? 


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry, I should say:

_"There are ALWAYS possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

There you go Moebius! the people have spoken! 

Fantastic Voyage Proteus
Land of the Giants Spindrift
Lost In Space Jupiter2
Lost in Space Gemini 12

Fortress


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I think we will get a new Jupiter 2 in 2009. Seems to be a universal want from all the modelers out there! Proteus mentioned so many times I don't see how Frank can ignore that one, too.
Gary


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Do more than three people want the Gemini 12 variant? :freak:

'cause they have to sell at least 5,000 to make it worth doing.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Proteus? My all-time favorite sci fi ship. Sign me up to buy *multiple* copies of that one. 

Huzz


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

I would also gladly go for a 1/32 Spindrift and Proteus. A size which you won't absolutely need a microscope to paint and see the physical and clothing differences between the figures...... And If we have to build the figures ourselve, the bigger's scale, the best...... It's why I am so fond of Frank's decision to go in 1/24 for the Pod and Chariot. That said , I won't even ask for a 1/24 30'' Jupiter 2 as Dave Metzner explained concerning the differences in the molds size, cost, work, packing, between a 1/32 and 1/24 Flying sub.... It would be too costly to produce... But....Would I like to have one ? Yes !!! Would I have the place for it in the house? , to incorporate it in a diorama?....NO!!!

Gaétan


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> Do more than three people want the Gemini 12 variant? :freak:
> 
> 'cause they have to sell at least 5,000 to make it worth doing.


As one of the three people you are referring to, I have to agree with your analysis that it would take at the very least 5,000 injection-molded units sold to make it worth their while, or at least to break even on their investment.
However, if it should tickle the fancy of some GK manufacturer, he could always make a Gemini XII somewhere down the line with a different upper hull including a larger, detail-free hatch, no port hole, larger view port, shallower lower hull and larger fusion core.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The thing about the Spindrift (and to a certain extent the Proteus) is that the design has managed to wriggle its way into our pop cultural consciousness in a way few imaginary vehicles have. A number of friends have told me they'd buy a decent model kit of this ship simply because they think it's "cool." This from guys who, in some cases, are too young to remember LOTG (lucky them)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I feel a 1/24 J2 would be cool but not practical. Price and size would be a major factor. However, anything less than an 18" diameter one probably would not be a big seller due to the Polar light's version already in existance. However, 18" or larger would allow for some good accurizing and detail. 

I e-mailed Moebius once about this and even he stated a 24" or larger would not be practical, but they are examining possibilites.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

We must be honests: in this case size really matters.

Too big = impractical, too expensive, low sales, non profitable

Too small = impractical, not so attractive, lack of detail

For the ships 1/32 is a very reasonable scale for size and feasibility to create for Moebius and to assembly by us, modelers. Detail enough for the guys who look detail and for after-market companies, and good size for place them in our houses, even for the shelfs... 

Even to make an interesting diorama with a couple of planes and armor vehicles (1/35 is not so far) about time traveling and some Time-Tunnel fantasy, don't you think so?

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

32nd or 35th scale? Has anyone considered the diorama possibilities if these subjects are produced in 35th scale? There is a huge selection of 35th scale vehicles and figures already on the market. Just a thought.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

X15-A2 said:


> 32nd or 35th scale? Has anyone considered the diorama possibilities if these subjects are produced in 35th scale? There is a huge selection of 35th scale vehicles and figures already on the market. Just a thought.


Very interesting... 

Makes a lot of sense!!!!


Best regards,

Alberto

_"Thre are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a good point!

Although, on the 1/32 side of the choice, it's already a standard aircraft model scale, and there are plently of planes you can sit next to it on the shelf for comparison.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would go for either the Spindrift, Proteus or the Flying Sub in 1/35 scale. This would be the ideal scale cause most military models are 1/35 scale. This means figures would be easy to get and modify..this would make a great diorama.. Not too big not too small.:thumbsup:

Solex227


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

If Moebius ever produces the Fantastic Voyage Proteus, and
I hope they do, I would love to see a more accurate Voyager
from the annimated series. A detailed 1/35 scale would be 
very interesting.

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------

